# Fische extrem träge, bewegen sich kaum



## nieselinho (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo an alle!
In unserem Teich tümmelten sich 8 kleine und 2 größere Shubunkins sowie 5 Goldfische. 

Ein Problem war, dass die Shubunkins alle immer in Ufernähe lagen und dort ziemlich lange verweilten (Das war nicht immer so....). Und dann ist wohl das eingetreten, was ich vermutet habe:
Innerhalb von nur wenigen Tagen waren alle kleinen weg, einer der größeren Shubunkins ebenfalls und der andere große __ Shubunkin schwomm schief und hatte rote Schuppen...heute ist er gestorben...
Dann habe ich mir ihn mal genauer angesehen, die Flossen waren ausgefranzt, alle, ein Auge war rot. Ich weiß ja nicht genau was da passiert ist, aber gestern habe ich einen Raben am Teichufer sitzen sehen. 
Kann das der Täter sein? Wurde der letzte verbliebene Shubunkin verletzt und ist an den Folgen gestorben?
Ich habe mal die Wasserwerte testen lassen, da die verbliebenen Goldfische jetzt auch zum Teil regungslos am Boden liegen.
NH4 0,1
Ph 7,4
Kh 5
NO2 <0,025
Cu <0,15 (wurde getestet, da der Verkäufer meinte, letztens hätte er einen Fall gehabt, dass ein Nachbar Kupfermünzen in einen Teich geworfen hatte...)
Alle Tests via Tröpfchen.

Ich bin echt ratlos, da ich nicht weiß, wieso die Fische so träge waren/sind und dann am Teichrand(!), an der flachesten Stelle liegen bleiben? Erst dadruch ist es Vögeln möglich, die aus dem Teich zu fischen....wenn es denn ein Vogel war. Denn: selbst wenn ich an die Stelle hin bin, konnte ich sie teilweise berühren, bis sie sich dann mal verdrückt haben. D.h. jedes Tier wäre dazu in der Lage...

Wenn mir jemand helfen kann, wäre ich echt dankbar, weil ich nicht weiß wie lange die anderen noch so träge am Rand liegen bleiben können.

Viele Grüße
Robin :?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische extrem träge, bewegen sich kaum*

Hallo,
ob der Fisch an den Folgen des vermutlichen Angriffs gestorben ist, kann man schwer sagen.

Aber irgend etwas stimmt nicht mit deinen Fischen oder mit der Wasserchemie.
Mach mal einen größeren Teilwasserwechsel, also >1000 Liter.

Wie ist denn die Wassertemperatur ?


----------



## Schneckentier (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische extrem träge, bewegen sich kaum*

Hallo,

wie immer: Ich hab ja eigentlich keine Ahnung!
Aber eine Theorie könnte ich dir anbieten: Das Wasser ist ja momentan noch ziemlich kalt, vor allem nachts. (Bei mir waren es heute morgen acht Grad.)
Vielleicht halten sich deine Fische derzeit bevorzugt im Flachwasser auf weil es da tagsüber schneller warm wird?
Ich hab aber schon seit Jahren keine Fische mehr, also warten wir vielleicht lieber auf die Fachleute.

viele Grüße
Schneckentier aka Rita


----------



## hantaner (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische extrem träge, bewegen sich kaum*

Ich schliesse mich der Theorie von Schneckentier an. Jedes Frühjahr sonnen sich die Fische in den flachen Wasserbereichen. Und Jedes Frühjahr nimmt die Anzahl der Fische ab. Ich denke auch, daß der Besuch der Fische in der Flachwasserzone es leicht für einen Raubzug von div. "Jägern" macht. Allerdings habe ich hierbei Katzen unter Verdacht. Ist jedoch nur eine Theorie.

MfG

Hantaner


----------



## freitag (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische extrem träge, bewegen sich kaum*

Hallo,

Es ist wahrscheinlich genau wie oben geschrieben. Das flache Wasser hat sich eher erwärmt. Die Fische gehen in die flachen Regionen und die Räuber werden aufmerksam.

Ich hatte in den letzte Tagen regelmäßigen Besuch einer Krähe, die sich regelmäßig an den Fischen in der erreichbaren Flachwasserzone bediente. Nun hat es mir gereicht und ich habe meinen Reiherschreck, den mit dem Wasserstrahl und Bewegungsmelder, wieder reaktiviert.

Ihr hättet mal sehen sollen, wie die Krähe sich "verjagte". Nun ist erst einmal wieder Ruhe.

Viele Grüße

freitag


----------



## nieselinho (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische extrem träge, bewegen sich kaum*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!
Die Temperatur schwankte in den letzten Tagen, denn tagsüber war das Wasser zweitweise in den tieferen Bereichen 15°, am Rand dagegen bis zu 3 °C wärmer. Die Außentemperatur fällt nachts im Moment unter die der Temperaturen vom Wasser. 
Soll ich jetzt einfach abwarten oder kann man dagegen irgendetwas machen? Das Wasser aus den Leitungen wäre kühle 12°, soll ich es vorher in einen Behälter füllen und an der Luft aufwärmen lassen? Denke nämlich das es vllt. ziemlicher Stress wäre, das ganze Wasser mit 12° da reinlaufen zu lassen.

Viele Grüße
Robin


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische extrem träge, bewegen sich kaum*

Hallo,
dann verteile die Wasserwechsel auf 2 Tage, dann geht das


----------



## nieselinho (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische extrem träge, bewegen sich kaum*

Danke 
Ich melde mich sobald sich was verändert!


----------



## Schaffi (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische extrem träge, bewegen sich kaum*

Hallo, 
ich kann von den Fischen bei uns nicht sagen, das sie sich nur annährend so verhalten wie bei Dir. Nachdem das Eis weg war und die Fische hochkamen sind sie sehr scheu gewesen und sind sie jetzt noch. Ich komme nicht mal 5 Meter an den Teich ran ohne das sie sich ins tiefere Wasser zurückziehen. 
Kann natürlich auch was damit zu tun haben, dass dein Teich etwas kleiner ist als unser und sich dort Wasserunterschiede mehr bemerkbar machen. 

Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## nieselinho (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische extrem träge, bewegen sich kaum*

Ja die Größe spielt sicherlich eine Rolle...ich habe heute Mittag gesehen, wie ein Rabe mit meinem __ Goldfisch davon flog....am Teich habe ich dann festgestellt, dass kein Fisch mehr seine Bahnen zog...keiner...
Ich habe mich dann gleich dran gemacht und das Wasser abgelassen (in Fässern zwischengelagert). Die flachen Stellen habe ich allesamt komplett tiefer gemacht. Die einzigen verbliebenen flachen Stellen sind zugepflanzt und für Raben/Katzen bietet sich jetzt auf Grund der Tiefe keine Möglichkeit mehr auch nur annähernd an den Boden zu kommen...leider zu spät. Trotzdem danke für Eure Tipps!

Gruß,
Robin


----------



## Schaffi (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische extrem träge, bewegen sich kaum*

Wünsche Die viel Erfolg mit dem Tieferlegen, ansonsten, falls nicht schon geschehen, leg doch ein zwei Reihen Findlinge um den Teich, hat auch den angenehmen nebeneffekt, das der __ Reiher es sich zweimal überlegt ob er sich an deinen Fischen guttun will. Hat bei uns zumindest bisher super geholfen ( siehe Album ). 
Denn der Reiher bevorzugt leicht zugängliche Gewässer, zumindest hat man mir das gesagt und bisher kann ich das auch nur bestätigen.

Gruß 
Stefan


----------

